# Cannot Unlock Bootloader or Root!



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been trying to find a solution to this problem since I received my nexus 7 yesterday. My computer will only recognize the nexus 7 continuously if debugging is turned off. When debugging is on and the screen is on I can transfer files but once the screen turns off it disconnects. I have tried to update the drivers manually but it keeps telling me that access is denied. If I boot directly into the bootloader, the tablet freezes and I have to do a hard reset. I ave searched the forums and I have not seen anyone else with this issue. I have used the same method to unlock the bootloader on my galaxy nexus with no problem. If anyone has any suggestions I am all ears. Thank you all for the help in advance.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have the drivers?


----------



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

yes


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

So when u type in adb devices it pops up with the serial number?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Using the latest drivers?


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

nicholas173 said:


> I have been trying to find a solution to this problem since I received my nexus 7 yesterday. My computer will only recognize the nexus 7 continuously if debugging is turned off. When debugging is on and the screen is on I can transfer files but once the screen turns off it disconnects. I have tried to update the drivers manually but it keeps telling me that access is denied. If I boot directly into the bootloader, the tablet freezes and I have to do a hard reset. I ave searched the forums and I have not seen anyone else with this issue. I have used the same method to unlock the bootloader on my galaxy nexus with no problem. If anyone has any suggestions I am all ears. Thank you all for the help in advance.


I had this issue EXACTLY - posted a thread that is probably buried now. When I plugged into Windows originally, it recognized it like it was my Galaxy Nexus (Android Phone). I didn't think this would work, because it didn't have the right drivers. So I tried updating the drivers using the Naked Driver kit that was posted on another site (AC). It gave me 'Access Denied' every time. I tried deleting drivers for the Nexus, etc., and then it wouldn't recognize anything as an Android, Nexus, anything and froze in the bootloader (wouldn't respond to volume buttons). In the thread I started, it was suggested that maybe I wasn't running as Administrator. Fortunately for me, I have a Mac that I used a toolkit for and was able to unlock/root within 5 minutes. I did a system restore on my Windows machine and am going to try again, just to see if I can get adb and fastboot working in case I need to restore factory image. Don't know if this will help (administrator stuff) at all, but worth a try.


----------



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bennyjr, no it will not connect. it says no adb devices detected. mldiroff, I have run as administrator and no change, does the same thing. I guess I need to try an attempt this on a mac, because im haveing no luck with it on a pc.


----------



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mldiroff, I just wanted to say that it sounds exactly like what is happening to me.[/background]


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

nicholas173 said:


> Bennyjr, no it will not connect. it says no adb devices detected. mldiroff, I have run as administrator and no change, does the same thing. I guess I need to try an attempt this on a mac, because im haveing no luck with it on a pc.


Did you take the 4.1.1 OTA by any chance? I did and someone else suggested that perhaps it might've worked prior to taking the OTA????

EDIT: r1-Nexus7-Superboot is the package of files I used to unlock and root with the mac. I can't find where I got it right now, though :-(

EDIT AGAIN: http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-nexus-7-rooting-roms-hacks/189900-guide-how-unlock-root-nexus-7-a.html

(Sorry, I know it's not always kosher to link a 'competitor' site, but I thought in this case it would be ok. Mods delete if 'uncool'.


----------



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30064-drivers-not-installing/

I used the drivers that dch921 posted in the fourth post down and it fixed my problem. I did have to put supersu.zip on the sdcard after I booted the first time and manually go into clockwork and install it. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

nevermind...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

nicholas173 said:


> Bennyjr, no it will not connect. it says no adb devices detected. mldiroff, I have run as administrator and no change, does the same thing. I guess I need to try an attempt this on a mac, because im haveing no luck with it on a pc.


Then sir you don't have the correct drivers installed


----------

